# Repairing Dipsy Divers?



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone have a “fix” to a Dipsy that doesn’t click when you turn the weight to a setting? As in the weight just turns freely?

I tried rubber washers, lock washers and tightening down like a cromagnon-man, and they still turn. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Are they moving around on the dial in the water?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Buy a new one


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

sounds like they are toast. get you some lite bite slide divers. then you can use them like a dipsy by tying to the front then tie a piech of heavy line to a 0-ring then lace it through the back and through the lite bite arm. you can set the lure tension light for small fish or a little tighter for bigger fish.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

I only use slide divers anymore too.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just glue it down and live with that setting. I can't tell you the last time I adjusted mine.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

andyotto said:


> Are they moving around on the dial in the water?


Yes. Moves all around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Just glue it down and live with that setting. I can't tell you the last time I adjusted mine.


That was my last-ditch solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

riverman said:


> Buy a new one


These are brand new (last year). Been replace from FishUSA with the same “non-clicking” problem model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a lite bite slide diver and I think I have it set up correctly. I will be forced to give it a shot it I lose one more dipsy. The time it takes run the line thru it and the bead and the surgical tubing...ugg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I run regular divers with mag rings on 30# wire, set to 2.5 That puts them pretty much exactly 3:1 with flashers, slightly deeper with spoons. For ticking bottom in 80' I'll start at 230' out. 140 fow, 400' out. That's how repeatable they are.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I run regular divers with mag rings on 30# wire, set to 2.5 That puts them pretty much exactly 3:1 with flashers, slightly deeper with spoons. For ticking bottom in 80' I'll start at 230' out. That's how repeatable they are.


Agreed. This last Saturday, I went 4 out of 5 on Dipsies set on 3 and 140ft back. That’s 70’ down. Really weird when my stacked riggers only fired once...but were deeper. 

So now you see why I am digging my “reserve dipsies” out of the deep freeze and trying to scab them together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Put a second screw in there to hold it. I don't think Dipsey's Click into place, Do they???


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Diver on three setting back 140 down 70 feet??????


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

riverman said:


> Diver on three setting back 140 down 70 feet??????


Magnum Dipsy with Ring: 

http://dipsytroller.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Magnum-chart-en.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't have a dipsy present to tear down. Do they have a threaded bushing or do they thread into the plastic? If a bushing, perhaps the bushing worked loose allowing everything to spin.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

No bushing. Its a screw into plastic. The plastic disc has slots, but on the newly manufactured Dipsy, the plastic plate that rides on top of the slots does not have a nipple to ride in the slots to provide friction like the previous versions did. No quality control is obvious here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> No bushing. Its a screw into plastic. The plastic disc has slots, but on the newly manufactured Dipsy, the plastic plate that rides on top of the slots does not have a nipple to ride in the slots to provide friction like the previous versions did. No quality control is obvious here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't doubt that they may have changed something up. Seems like the screw tension should hold. Maybe try disassembling them, give each contact surface a slight scuff with fine to medium grit sandpaper then re-assemble. If that doesn't hold them, take the thinest sandpaper you can get your hands on, fold in half and slide a sheet on each side of the weight. Make sure screw goes through the paper. Not sure how well SP will hold up in water.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

I opted to glue them on the “3” setting. Disappointed with the quality the last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

For 15 or $16 just get a new one. Saves on the aggravation and gives you a piece of mind while fishing that there are no issues.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

I did. Bought two new ones (30 bucks). Both were defective. Glued them on a 3 setting, called it a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> I have a lite bite slide diver and I think I have it set up correctly. I will be forced to give it a shot it I lose one more dipsy. The time it takes run the line thru it and the bead and the surgical tubing...ugg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cut a piece of rubber band, and skip the seegical tubing.


----------

